# Excellent option for portable dust collection



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Check out AFF or maybe even Highland Woodworking, I bet you could get a 1 micron or better bag rigged up for those little dust collectors… Perhaps you could duct the exhaust / dump the fine dust outside away from your work area via a long hose / pipe?


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

I have and use a unit pretty much like that made for Sears. I have added a hose spliter and run 3 hoses to my joiner, planner and bandsaw with very good results. I am also hooking up a trash can separator to catch more dust, but this one works great for what I need right now


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

I have one of these, piped outside, but I do live out in the sticks with no neighbors. If you take the motor assembly out and seal everything good, tighten the bolts, and wax everything inside the housing plus the impeller, it will enhance the little guy just a bit. The impeller is not plastic, very handy little collector.


----------



## LoydMoore (Jan 16, 2013)

I actually put a three way wye with three 5 micron bags on mine to reduce back pressure. I also built a Thein style separator. The separator work great since I have emptied the separator several times and the bags are still empty. If time and $$$s permit I am going to install an exhaust pipe this summer to take what little fine dust get past the separator outside.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Good dust collector. I have one mounted on my wall, and have it piped to my miter saw, planer, and table saw with an 8 foot section of 4 inch pipe with a separator. I use blast gates of course. This little guy does a fine job for me in my little garage. Sure it would benice to have more power but it does very well


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

I have this dust collector. I purchased a 5 micron bag from Rockler and it works much better.

http://www.rockler.com/5-micron-replacement-bag-for-rockler-wall-mount-dust-collector


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

thanks for the info. Looks nice and is what I need for my small space.


----------



## NunyaBidniz (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the review! I am moving my woodworking to my basement for the winter (Central Wisconsin). This will fit the bill for keeping the dust out of the house!


----------

